# This just in from Texas....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You gotta watch these Texans. Here's how they are acting down here.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Its like that about once every O..........15 or 20 years.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy I'm glad I have all the right equipment!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Geezo pizza....and I thought we had it good here only getting 13 inches and temp hovering around 5 last night.

I blame it all on the Canadians !!! We should close the borders !!!!

And oh...Rick is not from Canada...he is from B.C.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ROFL, the skies will open up and dump 1/4" of snow on us!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was pandalerium !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It was pandalerium !


Jeff Foxworthy sample?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It was pandalerium !


Hmm are you and Jeff Foxworthy hunting together again ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good minds thinking alike


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep !

You gotta love it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Just make sure you do not see the chicken coop fly over your house and make sure you get back that dish !


----------

